# que burrada la subida de precios en los supermercados....



## aventurero artritico (2 Feb 2022)

tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.

en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%

2008-2018 precios congelados.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Feb 2022)

#salimosmaspobres


----------



## moromierda (2 Feb 2022)

A mamoriao da brubuja...


----------



## Anónimo222 (2 Feb 2022)

La inflación oficialmente es del 6%, sin incluir la luz. No se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Y va a ir a más...


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Especialmente a partir del 1 de Enero de 2022 ajustaron todos los precios.

Nunca se ha visto una subida asi de brusca y masiva con el euro.


----------



## At4008 (2 Feb 2022)

La luz no se paga sola.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (2 Feb 2022)

No os preocupéis porque con la subida de tipos nuestros depósitos serán remunerados y nuestros sueldos aumentados, compensando la perdida de poder adquisitivo.. ¿Verdad?

Verdad?

Oooh ...wait!


----------



## Falcatón (2 Feb 2022)

Mantener el estado del bienestar tiene su precio, amego y sólo subieron los impuestos a los ricos como anunciaron antes de las elecciones.

¿De qué te quejas, eres uno de esos millonarios insolidarios que no quieren contribuir al bienestar (sólo de los de su casta chupiprogre)?


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 Feb 2022)

Se llama IPC.
Y, desgraciadamente, con ello suben los precios, pero no los salarios.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Feb 2022)

Y va a seguir subiendo.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Especialmente a partir del 1 de Enero de 2022 ajustaron todos los precios.
> 
> Nunca se ha visto una subida asi de brusca y masiva desde el euro.



te lo corrijo.


----------



## Tagghino (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## A6M Zero (2 Feb 2022)

Últimamente me planteo sisar alguna cosa para equilibrar el tema.
No se me pasaba por la cabeza desde hace más de 15 años.


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Feb 2022)

4 yogures de marca Danone. 2.39


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Feb 2022)

Lo compruebo casi todas las semanas como suben los precios es increíble macho. 

La culpa del puto psoe


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (2 Feb 2022)

Consumir lo.justo, que se joda Los.putos comerciantes esporculadores


----------



## grom (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



El dinero de la impresora para las redes clientelares. 
La inflacion para ti

Es lo que tiene la impresion de dinero.

La gente queria confinamientos, restricciones y mascarillas? Pues a disfrutar joder


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (2 Feb 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 4 yogures de marca Danone. 2.39



Compra marca blanca


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (2 Feb 2022)

La leche de marca blanca alcampo la mejor y la más barata. Es mejor que la president, y vale un 20%menos


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (2 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> La inflación oficialmente es del 6%, sin incluir la luz. No se lo creen ni ellos.



Han bajado los Ferrero Roche y tal.
.


----------



## Falcatón (2 Feb 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Últimamente me planteo sisar alguna cosa para equilibrar el tema.
> No se me pasaba por la cabeza desde hace más de 15 años.



Ya no existe la falta de hurto con multa y a correr. Todo es ya delito, en el caso de algo de comer no muy caro sería delito leve pero quedas con antecedentes penales si te quieren denunciar aparte de la multa que te pondría el juez. Que te denucien tras llamar a la policía depende de la política de la tienda o cadena de tiendas.

Con suerte te harán pagar el precio y te pedirán que no vuelvas a esa tienda pero si se lo toman en serio llaman a la policía y la has liado. ¿Estás dispuesto a forcejear y huir sabiendo que estás grabado en vídeo y que en cuanto salgas corriendo darán tu descripción para que te detengan en la calle? Espero además que no hagas daño a un trabajador de la tienda o a un vigilante, quedará todo grabado.

Haz lo que quieras pero no te lo recomiendo. Sencillamente no compensa, te puede salir bien alguna vez pero acabas cayendo.


----------



## amanciortera (2 Feb 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Últimamente me planteo sisar alguna cosa para equilibrar el tema.
> No se me pasaba por la cabeza desde hace más de 15 años.



En los supers donde se pesa uno mismo la fruta es la auténtica saluc


----------



## EL FARAON (2 Feb 2022)

Hace un par de años el carro de la compra me costaba sobre 100 euros semanales, ahora ya roza los 200 euros.


----------



## randomizer (2 Feb 2022)

Sí, pero ¿y el tipín que se nos va a quedar? ¿Eh?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

El virus afecta al trigo .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

Yo me gasto 60 euros al mes en comida...


----------



## bertie (2 Feb 2022)

Huelga de consumo, solo comprar garbanzos y aceite y si puede ser al productor mejor, se jodan los super y el gobierno ladron


----------



## Tango Delta (2 Feb 2022)

bertie dijo:


> Huelga de consumo, solo comprar garbanzos y aceite y si puede ser al productor mejor, se jodan los super y el gobierno ladron



Aceite de girasol o mejor aceite de rata porque el de oliva ya está a precio de país guiri rico.


----------



## al loro (2 Feb 2022)

Pan bimbo. Antes 1 euro.. ahora 1.25 euros de golpe.
Las bolsas de patatas, ya es para flipar. Si no han subido el precio, le han metido media bolsa con aire..


----------



## lonchagordista (2 Feb 2022)

es la herencia recibida


----------



## ANS² (2 Feb 2022)

bueno pero no es para tanto, hay que empezar la definición ya para llegar a junio con el six pack abs


----------



## Tango Delta (2 Feb 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo recuerdo ver hace 10 años, el aceite de Oliva 0,4 Carbonell a 5 Eur/lt.
> 
> La semana pasada lo compré a 3,60.
> 
> ...



Jajaja madre mía lo que hay que leer. Buscar un poco aquí y allá porque hace 10 años estaba a 5€ el litro jajajajajaja.


----------



## Louis Renault (2 Feb 2022)

A comer gusanos, vivir en cuevas y serás féliz.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Feb 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Las bolsas de patatas, ya es para flipar. Si no han subido el precio, le han metido media bolsa con aire..



No eso ya lo hicieron hace ya tiempo.

Igual que el bote del colacao.

Hijos de puta.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo me gasto 60 euros al mes en comida...



Será que no te pagas tu alimentación.


----------



## ANS² (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## A6M Zero (2 Feb 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Ya no existe la falta de hurto con multa y a correr. Todo es ya delito, en el caso de algo de comer no muy caro sería delito leve pero quedas con antecedentes penales si te quieren denunciar aparte de la multa que te pondría el juez. Que te denucien tras llamar a la policía depende de la política de la tienda o cadena de tiendas.
> 
> Con suerte te harán pagar el precio y te pedirán que no vuelvas a esa tienda pero si se lo toman en serio llaman a la policía y la has liado. ¿Estás dispuesto a forcejear y huir sabiendo que estás grabado en vídeo y que en cuanto salgas corriendo darán tu descripción para que te detengan en la calle? Espero además que no hagas daño a un trabajador de la tienda o a un vigilante, quedará todo grabado.
> 
> Haz lo que quieras pero no te lo recomiendo. Sencillamente no compensa, te puede salir bien alguna vez pero acabas cayendo.



Gracias por la info. Pensaba que seguía sin pasar nada si te pillan sisando comida dentro de una lógica. Eso es lo que me ha preocupado el tema los últimos muchos años. La verdad es que me lo planteo por principios, no por necesidad.
Otra opción es ir a algún carpanta y que te lo saque él o ella (en estos ejemplos si uso la inclusividad) como hacen los pensionistas en muchos barrios.


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Especialmente a partir del 1 de Enero de 2022 ajustaron todos los precios.
> 
> Nunca se ha visto una subida asi de brusca y masiva con el euro.



Si en 2002, todo pasó desde las 100 ptas a 1€, todo subió de golpe un +66%. De 1000 ptas a 10€, de 10000 ptas a 100€, de 100.000 ptas a 1.000€, y de 1.000.000 ptas a 10.000€.

En 2002 todo subió un 66%.


----------



## A6M Zero (2 Feb 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No eso ya lo hicieron hace ya tiempo.
> 
> Igual que el bote del colacao.
> 
> Hijos de puta.



No se me olvida el día en el que abrí un Magnum ilusionado y me quedé como zorra ante micropene.


----------



## uberales (2 Feb 2022)

¿Qué cojones os esperabais?


----------



## kabeljau (2 Feb 2022)

Los cabestros dijeron esto. Hoy, los mismos cabestros siguen en lo mismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Será que no te pagas tu alimentación.



Vivir solo..no comer fuera..tappers.legumbres.csrne y pollo una vez al mes..pasta.arroz..
Hacer pizzas artesanalmente..


----------



## PedrelGuape (2 Feb 2022)

Lo mas curioso es que cuanto mas suben los precios, menos METO en el banco.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (2 Feb 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> *Ya no existe la falta de hurto con multa y a correr.* Todo es ya delito, en el caso de algo de comer no muy caro sería delito leve pero quedas con antecedentes penales si te quieren denunciar aparte de la multa que te pondría el juez. Que te denucien tras llamar a la policía depende de la política de la tienda o cadena de tiendas.



Ostia! Me acabo de enterar!

Pero que coño es esto?!

Robo 4 yogures y me constan antecedentes?

Desde cuándo pasa eso por dios!?


----------



## antoni (2 Feb 2022)

Lo habíamos comentado mi mujer y yo. Todos los viernes hacemos compra semanal en Mercadona, tenemos presupuestado 180€ a la semana y siempre nos sobraban 10-20€, pues hemos pasado de eso a que de repente nos pasemos cada viernes 20-30€ de los 180€ presupuestados...comprando exactamente lo mismo.
Una burrada.


----------



## PASEANTE (2 Feb 2022)

AVER ESTUDIAOH!


----------



## Chapapote1 (2 Feb 2022)

¿Cuánto ha subido el precio de la luz en 2021?


Los nuevos *precios de la luz 2021*

Durante la primera quincena de octubre del *2021*, el *precio* medio de la *electricidad* se eleva a 202,77 € por MWh, batiendo un nuevo récord. Este *precio* es un 30% más elevado que el mes anterior (156,15 €/MWh en septiembre del *2021*). *Precios* para la nueva tarifa de *luz* 2.0TD

+

*Precios Medios de la Gasolina, Diesel y Gasoleo a fecha de Hoy
precio mas barato de la gasolina y el diesel*por provincias y el precio medio por marcas a fecha de hoy *02-02-2022*. Acceda a cada una de las provincias para conocer la *gasolinera más barata* proxima a su ubicación en las gasolineras low cost.

Gasolina 95 E5Gasolina 98 E5Gasóleo AGasóleo Premium1.543 €/litro.1.689 €/litro.1.427 €/litro.1.525 €/litro.

=


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Feb 2022)

Pero si cualquier cosa "no mierda de picar ni refrescos" dificilmente baja de 2€


----------



## asakopako (2 Feb 2022)

Desde diciembre sólo voy al supermercado a comprar ofertas. Y además las tengo memorizadas o fotografiadas (esto es un súper de pueblo, no hay seguratas). 2 veces he salido sin compra por ser ofertas falsas de ahora te lo subo ahora te lo bajo. Tengo comida para 3 meses fácil y voy cogiendo lo que pillo de oferta de verdad. Aparte que el supermercado no es mi principal suministrador de alimentación. Compro al carnicero, algo en la frutería, y algo a los viejos que se ponen en la puerta de sus casas a vender. Además de lo que tengo yo plantado que este año está siendo poco.

Como empiecen con la moñada de la gripe aviar y a sacrificar pollos y gallinas aquí se va a liar porque quien más quien menos tiene 3 o 4 gallinas.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Vivir solo..no comer fuera..tappers.legumbres.csrne y pollo una vez al mes..pasta.arroz..
> Hacer pizzas artesanalmente..



Amos no jodas. 

Con 60 euros al mes, ni Gandhi. 

Ya caerá comida de algún pariente o del trabajo. 

60 euros al mes en comida es como los 30 cm de polla o los 15 euros al mes de gasto en luz, un clásico en burbuja, que luego nunca es real...


----------



## Don Pascual (2 Feb 2022)

La inflación es algo temporal, entre los gobiernos y el BCE es algo que tienen controlado, no seáis catastrofistas.


----------



## Trurl (2 Feb 2022)

Un día que salí de hacer la compra en un hiper en diciembre pasado comprando más o menos lo mismo me gasté un 20 o 25% más que un año antes

6% de inflación anual no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Feb 2022)

Mantequilla 250gr de 1€ a 1.65€
Kas naranja dos litros 1€ a 1.50€
galletas maría dorada 0’89€ a 1’09€
aceite girasol 1€ a 1.65€


----------



## Okiali (2 Feb 2022)

Pero el gran problema por el que protesta el pp y los sindicatos es que no hayamos mandado a la de la teta a eurovision


----------



## Lado oscuro (2 Feb 2022)

Pero 2 litros de cola free way a 35 centimos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Feb 2022)

pues yo ya hoy he apagado la calefaccion . esperemos que no vengan mas frios fuertes.. es preferible pasar frio que hambre..


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Feb 2022)

La inflación desatada. Gracias por nada, Fraudez. Con el socialismo no tendrás nada pero serás feliz...o no.


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Feb 2022)

Esa puta manía de darle a la maquina del dinero y medidas Keynesianas. Que pasarón de moda hace eones.


Pues nos viene esto, eso si, beneficia a los de siempre. Grandes pero muy grandes poderes economicos. Y la red clientelar politica.


Perjudicados los de siempre.



Precios estables, moneda estable, pais estable y el resto es crecimiento y bienestar de la gente. Ejemplo Suiza. Pero no lo nuestro es crear nuevos observatorios de genero para el campo, comisiones de abusos de la iglesias y sostenibilidad metiendo mas impuestos"ecologicos".


----------



## Alpargato (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Tranquilo ya están buscando una solución.








Pedro Sánchez engorda su legión de asesores y bate récords: 785 en el Gobierno y 370 a su servicio


Los Gobiernos de Pedro Sánchez ocupan el primer y segundo lugar en número de asesores, mientras que en el tercero se encuentra un Ejecutivo de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Feb 2022)

pLanruina con furia porcina


----------



## Scarjetas (2 Feb 2022)

Hasta que no se ajusten déficit y deuda es lo que toca, pagar por todo.


----------



## tracrium (2 Feb 2022)

Lo normal cuando regalas dinero a la gente sin trabajar o aportar algo a la sociedad; que no vale nada.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## esquilero (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.




Hay que pagar a Iberdrola. 

Hay que pagar el petroleo y a su comisionista de Abu Dhabi. 

Estamos jodidos.


----------



## Don Pelayo España (2 Feb 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La inflación es algo temporal, entre los gobiernos y el BCE es algo que tienen controlado, no seáis catastrofistas.



Al ignore por subnormal


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2022)

parar a la ultraderecha no es barato...


----------



## avioneti (2 Feb 2022)

Si meten luz y gasolina la inflaccion rondaria el 50% eso si que es una salvajada. Pero la gente ni una protesta...


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Feb 2022)

yo compro las del dia y han subido de 0.69 a 0.77... aún es razonable con lo que ha subido el girasol


----------



## elvaquilla (2 Feb 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Ya no existe la falta de hurto con multa y a correr. Todo es ya delito, en el caso de algo de comer no muy caro sería delito leve pero quedas con antecedentes penales si te quieren denunciar aparte de la multa que te pondría el juez. Que te denucien tras llamar a la policía depende de la política de la tienda o cadena de tiendas.
> 
> Con suerte te harán pagar el precio y te pedirán que no vuelvas a esa tienda pero si se lo toman en serio llaman a la policía y la has liado. ¿Estás dispuesto a forcejear y huir sabiendo que estás grabado en vídeo y que en cuanto salgas corriendo darán tu descripción para que te detengan en la calle? Espero además que no hagas daño a un trabajador de la tienda o a un vigilante, quedará todo grabado.
> 
> Haz lo que quieras pero no te lo recomiendo. Sencillamente no compensa, te puede salir bien alguna vez pero acabas cayendo.



desde cuando ha cambiado lo del hurto?


----------



## elvaquilla (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo me gasto 60 euros al mes en comida...



yo me gasto unos 100-110, me podrías dar algunos consejos para bajar? como bastante proteína por el gym. Suelo comer carne roja una vez a la semana, comer unas 5 veces pechuga de pollo y otro dia merluza. Para cenar, meto huevos unos 5 dias y el resto algo de atun o merluza. Para merendar frutos secos. Dónde compras la carne y eso. Gracias.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Feb 2022)

El kilo de pollo entero ha pasado de 2,20 a 2,95 euros, una pasada


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Feb 2022)

yo gasto unos 120-150 al mes comiendo de todo , restaurantes aparte...

pero mirando ofertas.


----------



## estrujillo (2 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Si en 2002, todo pasó desde las 100 ptas a 1€, todo subió de golpe un +66%. De 1000 ptas a 10€, de 10000 ptas a 100€, de 100.000 ptas a 1.000€, y de 1.000.000 ptas a 10.000€.
> 
> En 2002 todo subió un 66%.



Menos el IPC que subió un 3% como siempre.


----------



## Tzadik (2 Feb 2022)

Alternativas economicas a los supermercados?


----------



## corolaria (2 Feb 2022)

Un diez por ciento dice.
Y hasta un cincuenta también. Sólo hay que ver la botella de aceite de girasol de Koipesol.


----------



## Morototeo (2 Feb 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Consumir lo.justo, que se joda Los.putos comerciantes esporculadores



ESO ES, no hay otra.. Comprar lo justo y mirar los precios bien. Si queréis comprar pasta o arroz, o cosas de esas, tenéis cooperativas y sitios para pillar sacos de 25 kg, tenéis para todo el año, y os ahorráis mucha pasta, y estas preparados para el apagon, siempre que tengais buena despensa en esos pisitos donde vivís, claro.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## DEREC (2 Feb 2022)

Pues teniendo en cuenta los salarios de mierda que se estilan aqui debe estar la gente con el agua al cuello. Supongo que comerán panga y mortadela.

No debe de quedar mucho para que la crisis nos estalle en la cara, no son sostenibles estos precios.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Feb 2022)

Es brutal la subida, pero mucho.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Feb 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Últimamente me planteo sisar alguna cosa para equilibrar el tema.
> No se me pasaba por la cabeza desde hace más de 15 años.



Realmente los supermercados no tienen la culpa, en algunos casos si que hinchan los precios de alguna cosa porque monopolizan o un producto tiene mucho éxito, es oferta y demanda al fin y al cabo.

Nadie tiene la culpa, si suben los suministros sube todo, más impuestos más precio, la culpa es únicamente de los de arriba que imprimen, despilfarran, con sus ecologetismos crean necesidades y subidas de precios que no deberían existir etc etc


----------



## A6M Zero (2 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Realmente los supermercados no tienen la culpa, en algunos casos si que hinchan los precios de alguna cosa porque monopolizan o un producto tiene mucho éxito, es oferta y demanda al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Nadie tiene la culpa, si suben los suministros sube todo, más impuestos más precio, la culpa es únicamente de los de arriba que imprimen, despilfarran, con sus ecologetismos crean necesidades y subidas de precios que no deberían existir etc etc



Y muy diplomático eres. Para mi lo que hacen es directamente repartirse el botín.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Feb 2022)

El gasoil de calefacción ha subido un 12% desde principios de diciembre, acabo de pagar una factura. No interanual ni nada, en dos meses.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2022)

por que creeis que el gobierno vacio los embalses el pasado verano, por que creeir que no cambia el sistema de fijacion de precios de la electricidad por la entrada mas cara?, pues porque quiere inflacion, soros manda, sanchez obedece...


----------



## Murnau (2 Feb 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Ya no existe la falta de hurto con multa y a correr. Todo es ya delito, en el caso de algo de comer no muy caro sería delito leve pero quedas con antecedentes penales si te quieren denunciar aparte de la multa que te pondría el juez. Que te denucien tras llamar a la policía depende de la política de la tienda o cadena de tiendas.
> 
> Con suerte te harán pagar el precio y te pedirán que no vuelvas a esa tienda pero si se lo toman en serio llaman a la policía y la has liado. ¿Estás dispuesto a forcejear y huir sabiendo que estás grabado en vídeo y que en cuanto salgas corriendo darán tu descripción para que te detengan en la calle? Espero además que no hagas daño a un trabajador de la tienda o a un vigilante, quedará todo grabado.
> 
> Haz lo que quieras pero no te lo recomiendo. Sencillamente no compensa, te puede salir bien alguna vez pero acabas cayendo.



Hombre forero, primero habrá de reunir requisitos previos, cambiarse de sexo, convertirse al islam o hacerse miembro de la etnia, o todo junto a la vez. Entonces no habrá multa ni nada.

Por otra parte, qué es eso de forcejear y que quedará grabado? Es que no es capaz de lanzar un directo a la cara del vigilante con velocidad endiablada y abandonar el lugar en segundos? En ese caso necesitará mucho entrenamiento previo. En cuanto a ser grabado, la mascarilla facilitará la acción, combinado con prendas reversibles que dará la vuelta en cuanto gire la calle. Ruta de escape y ruta secundaria por si se tuerce la primera también son recomendables.

Y por supuesto, el móvil apagado y dni esperando en una ubicación secreta, dentro de jaula de Faraday.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Feb 2022)

no te quejes son subidas resilientes , sigue remando..


----------



## thanos2 (2 Feb 2022)

Los sueldos siguen en la mierda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Amos no jodas.
> 
> Con 60 euros al mes, ni Gandhi.
> 
> ...



Pues es real...
Viviendo solo..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> yo me gasto unos 100-110, me podrías dar algunos consejos para bajar? como bastante proteína por el gym. Suelo comer carne roja una vez a la semana, comer unas 5 veces pechuga de pollo y otro dia merluza. Para cenar, meto huevos unos 5 dias y el resto algo de atun o merluza. Para merendar frutos secos. Dónde compras la carne y eso. Gracias.



Pues como en la crisis del 92 legumbres y más legumbres..
1 pollo entero da para mucho.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Feb 2022)

avioneti dijo:


> Si meten luz y gasolina la inflaccion rondaria el 50% eso si que es una salvajada. Pero la gente ni una protesta...



es que la borregada no analiza eso como lo hacemos aqui, ellos compran y compran y si les dices , no veas como ha subido esto y lo otro ehh? y la respuesta es: " esjjke es lo ke hayy, que le bamos a acer"


----------



## Zbigniew (2 Feb 2022)

Y lo que te rondare morena


----------



## Chino Negro (2 Feb 2022)

El charismo esta provocandolo y yo que me alegro un pack de atún en el Mercadona 5€.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

1 kg de lentejas canadienses da para 2 meses..y son 1.70en de la cutre día de abajo


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Normal sube la luz, sube la gasofa... pues sube todo. Ahora el IPC un 6,5 jajaja por los cojones.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 1 kg de lentejas canadienses da para 2 meses..y son 1.70en de la cutre día de abajo



Eso no son lentejas amigo,regalas son caras


----------



## Murnau (2 Feb 2022)

antoni dijo:


> Lo habíamos comentado mi mujer y yo. Todos los viernes hacemos compra semanal en Mercadona, tenemos presupuestado 180€ a la semana y siempre nos sobraban 10-20€, pues hemos pasado de eso a que de repente nos pasemos cada viernes 20-30€ de los 180€ presupuestados...comprando exactamente lo mismo.
> Una burrada.



La virgen !!! 800 euros en supermercado al mes? Supongo que la panificadora y la lijadora a batería van incluidas.
Ah no, que es mercaroña, no venden eso. Como escuché una vez, cuántas bocas tiene usted que alimentar?

Mi novia y yo vamos con 150 euros al mes normalmente, y no nos privamos del lomo embuchado si apetece. Y siempre sobra género para varios meses, legumbres, pasta, conservas, con lo cual no hace falta gastar tanto.


----------



## rulifu (2 Feb 2022)

A la mierda mencabronaaa


----------



## Fígaro (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 1 kg de lentejas canadienses da para 2 meses..y son 1.70en de la cutre día de abajo



Joooder economía de guerra...imagino que usas el mismo chorizo todo el año, lo sumerges en la olla y pafuera, hasta la siguiente vez.

Yo para eso me voy a Caritas y los 60 euros, me los chafo en cazalla...total...


----------



## Quisqueyano (2 Feb 2022)

Esa es la dieta Maduro, lo que votaron los españoles. "La dieta Maduro te pone duro sin necesidad de viagra".


----------



## ciudadlibre (2 Feb 2022)

motivo de mas para hacer un ayuno permanente


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Joooder economía de guerra...imagino que usas el mismo chorizo todo el año, lo sumerges en la olla y pafuera, hasta la siguiente vez.
> 
> Yo para eso me voy a Caritas y los 60 euros, me los chafo en cazalla...total...



Como en el 92...y se corta en rodajas el compango..


----------



## Max da Costa (2 Feb 2022)

Pero cuando lleguen elecciones por favor sigan votando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Eso no son lentejas amigo,regalas son caras



Bueno que recuerdos de aquel video de un tractor Paco recogiendo lentejas .y luego otro de cosechadoras canadienses en hd4k


----------



## Darkhacker1976 (2 Feb 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> #salimosmaspobres



Y de hecho, es que encima NO SALIMOS, sino que nos encaminamos a un oscuro futuro, con guerra, miseria y CONTROL TOTAL SOBRE NOSOTROS


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Feb 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Y muy diplomático eres. Para mi lo que hacen es directamente repartirse el botín.



En otras situaciones si, es una guerra de precio s pactada pero ahora la inflación es real mi suegra trabaja en un día y han estado conteniendo pero me demostró que ellos también compraban mas caro


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Y no solo en los supermercados. Yo soy jefecillo de cocina y quitando el cerdo,que ha bajado, ha habido un subidón fuerte. Mención especial al aceite de girasol o aceites de freidora,que ha sido de mas de un 30%. Sin embargo el de oliva no lo ha hecho tan bestialmente.


----------



## Mtk (2 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Y no solo en los supermercados. Yo soy jefecillo de cocina y quitando el cerdo,que ha bajado, ha habido un subidón fuerte. Mención especial al aceite de girasol o aceites de freidora,que ha sido de mas de un 30%. Sin embargo el de oliva no lo ha hecho tan bestialmente.



Lo del cerdo lo están tratando de arreglar Garzón. Probablemente para fin de año ya esté más caro que la ternera con estos inútiles de por medio.


----------



## ciudadlibre (2 Feb 2022)

habran dado ya el banderazo de salida para el mad.max?


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (2 Feb 2022)

Podéis "agradecérselo" a cualquiera de vuestros amigos socialistas. Es fácil reconocerlos, no suelen esconderse.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (2 Feb 2022)

Ahora solo falta que alguien nos explique POR QUE EN AUSTRIA LA GASOLINA ESTA MAS BARATA QUE AQUÍ!

Y POR QUE EN ALEMANIA ESTA AL MISMO PRECIO QUE AQUÍ!

O PORQUE EN SUECIA ESTA AL MISMO PRECIO QUE AQUÍ!

NOS ESTAN ROBANDO.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Feb 2022)

Mtk dijo:


> Lo del cerdo lo están tratando de arregla Garzón. Probablemente para fin de año y esté más caro que la ternera con estos inútiles de por medio.



No se si los murcianos van a permitirle arreglarlo. Espero que no.
Esta gente va a tener que emigrar muy lejos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Feb 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que alguien nos explique POR QUE EN AUSTRIA LA GASOLINA ESTA MAS BARATA QUE AQUÍ!
> 
> Y POR QUE EN ALEMANIA ESTA AL MISMO PRECIO QUE AQUÍ!
> 
> ...



y seguira el PSOE recibiendo millones de votos...


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Feb 2022)

Por solo poner un ejemplo.
La luz ha disparado los gastos de las empresas..
La gente votó progresismo, energías renovables y cierre de otras fuentes como térmicas o nucleares.
Eso es lo que la gente avala y apoya con su voto.
Dado que eso es ineficiente y caro al final está tirando piedras contra su tejado (contra su poder adquisitivo) por no tener ni puta idea de lo que apoya y a quien apoya con su puto voto.
Ahora a disfrutar de lo votado y a chuparse subidas del 10-20% en todos los productos por gilipollas.


----------



## ANS² (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo me gasto 60 euros al mes en comida...



eso es la gasolina del coche para ir a Cáritas, ¿no?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (2 Feb 2022)

Lo confirmo, trabajo en un super. Es una burrada


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Actualiza el arroz. 1.08€ vale ya.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues es real...
> Viviendo solo..



Yo si me lo creo, usted debería estar de ministro de economía, y además con gran salud


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Prueba a comprar comida.
Con esos precios es basura lo que comes.
Yo también me sé los precios de memoria y han subido poco, pero hay que saber comprar con ofertas y demás.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Feb 2022)

No estáis al loro de las cosas, pero la estafa del subidote de precios se hace en un plis y de golpe. Entra un escuadrón de Charos pelofrito al supermercao con unas pistolas láser desas y se ponen a escanear códigos de barras de todos los productos y en todas las estanterías, subidas a un cesto para llegar a lo que no alcanzan y al terminar todo vale un 40% más. No os habéis cruzado con los escuadrones de charos esos?

En algunos aprovecharon para cambiar el decorao y ponerlos más bonitos, llegaron los escuadrones de charos, dijeron que les había petao el sistema informástico y en un visto y no visto todo era el doble de caro.

Y así ha sido con todos los supermercaos. Los que andaban más preparaos para meter el rejonazo automático no han tenido ni que parar un momento pa dar el cambiazo a todos los precios. 

Todos coordinaos. Subidote sincronizao. Es un jodido delito.


----------



## CommiePig (3 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



ya, pero y franco...que?


te lo subo a......y los curas, que?!


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (3 Feb 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 929417



Jej eso decian del PP.


----------



## Avila256 (3 Feb 2022)

¿ Ahora os dais cuenta de que vamos a peor cada día que pasa ?
Ahora se están dando prisa y van a pasos agigantados.

Normal porque ya estamos en una sociedad " borrego total."

Y si a alguien se le ocurre criticar algo, pues ya estamos tan lobotizados, que les damos la espalda y les ridiculizamos por no ser como la mayoría de borregos.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Feb 2022)

a leche de 0.58 a 0.68,? yo la pago a 1,45 leche Flora desnatada


----------



## Louis Renault (3 Feb 2022)

A ver si sale la derecha para salir a quemar la calle.


----------



## Jackblack (3 Feb 2022)

grom dijo:


> El dinero de la impresora para las redes clientelares.
> La inflacion para ti
> 
> Es lo que tiene la impresion de dinero.
> ...



Exacto y para ser más específicos las redes clientelares de los políticos los banqueros grandes empresarios medios de comunicación vacunadores, etc.
Porque al ciudadano al fin de cuentas cada vez menos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (3 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Inflación, se llama inflación.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (3 Feb 2022)

Yo compro lo mismo independientemente de subidas o bajadas.


----------



## ElCalvo (3 Feb 2022)

La bolsa grande de Doritos a casi 3 euros en el Dia hoy mismo... el horror, hamijos....


----------



## Jackblack (3 Feb 2022)

Lado oscuro dijo:


> Pero 2 litros de cola free way a 35 centimos.



Si, el veneno cuanto más rápido mata más barato esta.
Mira el tabaco como casi no ha subido.


----------



## Pura Sangre (3 Feb 2022)

Pues ya veréis cuando introduzcan en carbon tax.


----------



## derepen (3 Feb 2022)

¿Sois 10? ¿Comèis ostras en el desayuno?


----------



## riggedd (3 Feb 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Consumir lo.justo, que se joda Los.putos comerciantes esporculadores



Además de verdad, que no deberíamos consumir nada ,más lo justo, que se arruine el puto pais este, y jubilados, funcionarios y demás subvencionados e inútiles que son lo que votan a esta chusma , se mueran de hambre.


----------



## PedrelGuape (3 Feb 2022)

Esto se arregla dejando de remar (al menso en galeras oficiales).

Mas pagas, mas y mejor viven a tu costa (y peor el que paga).

Un parásito solo se combate matándolo de hambre.


----------



## derepen (3 Feb 2022)

Sois bastantes sí, ¿Qué problema le ves al trigo?


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.





Los precios también están saliendo más fuertes de la pandemia pero no te preocupes porque no podrás comprar nada pero serás muy feliz.

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Feb 2022)

Bueno los chinos sobreviven comiendo arroz cada dia , pues nada se hace lo mismo y arreglado....


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2022)

Pues hoy he ido a por aguacates y estaban a 4,95 el kilo, me he vuelto sin ellos que les den por culo y como otra cosa. Están poniendo poco a poco los vegetales al precio de la carne. Y cuando estén todos los vegetales al precio de la carne entonces subirán el precio de esta hasta la estratosfera.

La madre que los parió a los políticos de este pais.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2022)

Pues aquí no, aquí el precio normal de los kiwis esos oscuros eran algo menos de 4 euros. Para como estaban antes han subido un disparate.

Saludos.


----------



## ashe (3 Feb 2022)

No viviendo en España pero si viendo algunos productos si es verdad que en general todo ha subido, y sin lugar a dudas lo que mas ha subido es el aceite (en general) por lo menos un 30% los envases


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Feb 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> No os preocupéis porque con la subida de tipos nuestros depósitos serán remunerados y nuestros sueldos aumentados, compensando la perdida de poder adquisitivo.. ¿Verdad?
> 
> Verdad?
> 
> Oooh ...wait!



Estás pagando la baja producción real Europea y el sobregasto público.

La mano invisible ajusta tu sueldo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Feb 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Consumir lo.justo, que se joda Los.putos comerciantes esporculadores



No te queda otra, estamos en tiempo de hambre y piojos


----------



## thanos2 (3 Feb 2022)

El aguacate es tóxico para el hígado en cantidades diarias.

Prácticamente ningún alimento debe consumirse a diario por salud y seguridad, salvo muy muy pocos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Feb 2022)

A6M Zero dijo:


> Últimamente me planteo sisar alguna cosa para equilibrar el tema.
> No se me pasaba por la cabeza desde hace más de 15 años.



El otro día en el hotel pillé para cenar una hamburguesa, una ración de patatas y un botellín de agua.

Solo me cobraron los 6 euros de la hamburguesa por error.

Parecerá una gilipollez pero suelo avisar al que se está equivocando y lo pago todo, esta vez no lo hice.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Feb 2022)

Es el suciolismo, amigo


----------



## jotace (3 Feb 2022)

¡Parecéis nuevos!!


¡Va a consumir su puta madre!!
La única defensa del consumidor es NO consumir, ¡que se les queden llenas las putas estanterías!!.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo si me lo creo, usted debería estar de ministro de economía, y además con gran salud



Mi primera medida bajar impuestos...
Segunda medida al cuerno con las ayudas a menas


----------



## grom (3 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Exacto y para ser más específicos las redes clientelares de los políticos los banqueros grandes empresarios medios de comunicación vacunadores, etc.
> Porque al ciudadano al fin de cuentas cada vez menos.



Lo que es lo mismo, las redes clientelares del psoe.
El PP lo intenta, pero al lado del psoe son putos aficionados.


----------



## Panzerfaust (3 Feb 2022)

Siempre llorando los remeros coño, lo queremos todo, precios baratos, traer toda la panchitomoronegrada, parar la ultraderecha...


----------



## derepen (3 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues hoy he ido a por aguacates y estaban a 4,95 el kilo, me he vuelto sin ellos que les den por culo y como otra cosa. Están poniendo poco a poco los vegetales al precio de la carne. Y cuando estén todos los vegetales al precio de la carne entonces subirán el precio de esta hasta la estratosfera.
> 
> La madre que los parió a los políticos de este pais.
> 
> Saludos.



Es planetario.


----------



## Julc (3 Feb 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Bueno los chinos sobreviven comiendo arroz cada dia , pues nada se hace lo mismo y arreglado....



Las moscas comen mierda y no se quejan
Venga, anímate.


----------



## rascachapas (3 Feb 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> La inflación oficialmente es del 6%, sin incluir la luz. No se lo creen ni ellos.



Han quitado la luz del cálculo del IPC del mismo modo que quitaron la vivienda durante la burbuja inmobiliaria, putos trileros.


----------



## danilovix (3 Feb 2022)

Hace tiempo que no piso un mercadillo ¿han subido tanto como los supermercados?


----------



## OCALO (3 Feb 2022)

Ya , pero la gente en su casita . Sin hacer nada.



Y votando PPSOEMOS.


----------



## _______ (3 Feb 2022)

Cuanto peor mejor


----------



## Janus (3 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Para el que ingresa 10.000 euros mes, gastar 1000 en super es bastante menos que para el que hasta 800 con ingresos de 1600.
Todo está jodiendo a las clases más humildes. Muchas de ellas son la que propician que Podemos y PSOE gobiernen. Por lo menos hay que esperar que tengan el ego bien alimentado porque de producto de supermercado como que van a tener que estar a dieta.


----------



## esquilero (3 Feb 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que alguien nos explique POR QUE EN AUSTRIA LA GASOLINA ESTA MAS BARATA QUE AQUÍ!
> 
> Y POR QUE EN ALEMANIA ESTA AL MISMO PRECIO QUE AQUÍ!
> 
> ...




Nos están robando para pagar las comisiones al Emerito.


----------



## Fígaro (3 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo si me lo creo, usted debería estar de ministro de economía, y además con gran salud



"Comer" con 60 euros al mes no puede ser sano ni física ni mentalmente...


----------



## poppom (3 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Es planetario.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930024









pero la fed es pública que me lo ha dicho Rallo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> "Comer" con 60 euros al mes no puede ser sano ni física ni mentalmente...



Lentejas garbanzos tienen mucho hierro .


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Feb 2022)

Se ha hecho esperar pero ya llega la HAMBRUNA ROJA que espero votantes del PSOEMOS disfruten en todo su esplendor.


----------



## optimistic1985 (3 Feb 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> La leche de marca blanca alcampo la mejor y la más barata. Es mejor que la president, y vale un 20%menos



La president y esas marcas más caras son las mismas leches que las de marca blanca, pero cumplen la función de que en la nevera de los ricos no se vean marcas que bebe el populacho.


----------



## Artorias (3 Feb 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El aguacate es tóxico para el hígado en cantidades diarias.
> 
> Prácticamente ningún alimento debe consumirse a diario por salud y seguridad, salvo muy muy pocos.



¿Es eso cierto?, joder, yo ceno unos 5 dias a la semana ensalada y algo de embutido o queso y en la ensalada nunca falta lechuga, tomate, aguacate, cebolla tierna y aceitunas...

Si es cierto lo del aguacate buscare otra alternativas.


----------



## jakemate (3 Feb 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Ostia! Me acabo de enterar!
> 
> Pero que coño es esto?!
> 
> ...



Delito leve de hurto,incluso se tiene que ir a un procedimiento judicial ...el juez suele sancionar con una multa..


----------



## Alpargato (3 Feb 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El aguacate es tóxico para el hígado en cantidades diarias.
> 
> Prácticamente ningún alimento debe consumirse a diario por salud y seguridad, salvo muy muy pocos.



Y cuales son esos pocos?
Me como 2 platanos al dia, es tóxico tambien?


----------



## amanciortera (3 Feb 2022)

Ojo con el sistema hepatobiliar, los aguacates con moderación


----------



## Reivakuum (3 Feb 2022)

Se puede ser mas fascista y machista que el OP?


----------



## spala (3 Feb 2022)

he visto electrodomésticos q solo por el cambio de año han subido un 40%, alucinante
y cacahuetes del lidl, de 1€ a 1,99€, apaga y vámonos, el objetivo es q pierdas poder adquisitivo, no existe otra razón.


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.



Eso no es el 10%, es bastante más.

Lo vengo diciendo, cuando suben los precios suben que te cagas, la versión oficial es totalmente mentira.


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues hoy he ido a por aguacates y estaban a 4,95 el kilo, me he vuelto sin ellos que les den por culo y como otra cosa. Están poniendo poco a poco los vegetales al precio de la carne. Y cuando estén todos los vegetales al precio de la carne entonces subirán el precio de esta hasta la estratosfera.
> 
> La madre que los parió a los políticos de este pais.
> 
> Saludos.



los plátanos a 2.95 e el mercaroña, de locos. es la mitad piel.

al lado la banana a 1.15 cuando hace nada estaba a 1.05... me gustan más las bananas


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (3 Feb 2022)

Sube la luz, los carburantes, incluso el salario mínimo y eso repercute en todo lo demás


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Feb 2022)

Y el pan también ha subido un huevo hasta los putos chinos, recuerdo no hace ni 6 meses que me costaba o.30 céntimos la barra, ahora está a 0.50 en todos los chinorris


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (3 Feb 2022)

La inflación real está por encima del 17%. Que se dejen ya de inflación media, interanual, inflación subyacente, inflación sin tener en cuenta alimenty energía, etc. etc. Por encima del 17% ANUAL o al 1.41% MENSUAL. Luego suben los sueldos el 2% y algunos se alegran. Hay que ser iluso.


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Feb 2022)

Mu fuerte.
Estamos saliendo demasiao fuertes.


----------



## TuPadreEl_Butanero (3 Feb 2022)

Desde el momento que te cobran la patata a más de 1€ el kilo sabes que la cosa no va bien. El alimento de siempre de los pobres a precio nunca visto. No se para que tenemos un Ministerio de Consumo que no regula ni dice nada de estas cosas.


----------



## rosales (3 Feb 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> En los supers donde se pesa uno mismo la fruta es la auténtica saluc



Por eso son cada vez más los que te pesan la fruta en caja. Ellos sí que saben


----------



## 《Judas》 (3 Feb 2022)

Los jeringazos gratis


----------



## elmegaduque (3 Feb 2022)

"No tendrás NADA, y serás feliz".


----------



## midelburgo (3 Feb 2022)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Esa es la dieta Maduro, lo que votaron los españoles. "La dieta Maduro te pone duro sin necesidad de viagra".



Eso vendra luego, cuando haya dos cosas ese dia en el supermercado. Porque se haya hecho fijacion de precios desde el gobierno progremita.


----------



## rosales (3 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo muy claro algo: si a mí me suben la energía (1), los carburantes... no seré yo quien pague a los supermercados todo lo que ellos me quieran repercutir por su energía o su transporte, además de no subir el sueldo a sus empleados (salvo MeNcaBRona, creo). Algunos _tips_ de cómo trato yo al "mercado":

* Jamás compro marca de fabricante, paso de pagar su lamentable publicidad por productos cuestionables y escasos. Voy a marca blanca siempre.
* Productos frescos (verduras por ejemplo) en el más barato de los supermercados de mi zona en cada momento, o bien en la frutería de los chinos. Lo que menos cueste.
* ¿Coche? Lo cojo poco, puedo ir al trabajo sin usarlo. Repostar gasoil aditivado en _low-cost_ manda. Ahora, mi gasolinera de cabecera tendrá ese carburante a 1.35 €/l, que es desorbitado de todos modos, pero bueno...
* ¿Calefacción? No, gracias. Preferimos pijama gordo y mantitas, que el calor seco no nos agrada. Tampoco es que aquí haga frío de verdad, todo sea dicho.
* "La vitro". ¿Qué "vitro", eh, eh? :-D Cocina y termo de butano; bombona tradicional (la "ligera" es más cara y trae menos gas) y va que se mata; ahora está cara (más de 17 €), pero nos da para dos meses de media anual (menos en invierno, más en verano). ¡Ah!, y voy por ella a la gasolinera, nada de llamar al butanero, propinas y esa vaina.
* Nada de restaurantes, acaso alguno de barrio una vez al mes. Vino en la bodeguita, cerveza en donde esté más barata; afortunadamente mi barrio tiene bastante oferta en ese sentido, sin ser céntrico, no es el extrarradio precisamente. ¿Para lo demás? MeNcaBRona gana.
* ¿Cafetería que me sube el desayuno o el café? Me voy a la de al lado. ¿Será por cafeterías cerca de mi trabajo...? Al mejor postor y punnnto.

Ejemplo práctico: unas tortitas de manteca, producto local, este otoño costaban 1.85 € en el supermercado (2 € en otra tienda), ahora cuestan 2.35/2.40 € respectivamente. Las va a comprar SPM, han sido sustituídas por sabrosas salchichas baratas del Carrefúl.

Saludos,

P.D. (1): estando en el PVPC, estoy ahora pagando la energía más barata que nunca. Esto me ha demostrado lo que yo ya sé hace 20 años: que las facturas por suministro de energía son una absoluta estafa en este p**o país fallido, por los impuestos, peajes y demás mordidas para puertas giratorias que meten ahí, aparte de inducir al populacho a pasarse al mercado "libre", donde ellos manejan a su antojo. El cobro de esas mierdas está suspendido todavía hasta abril, si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## amanciortera (3 Feb 2022)

rosales dijo:


> Por eso son cada vez más los que te pesan la fruta en caja. Ellos sí que saben



En carrefour se la pesa el cliente, me vale para joderles unos kilos al año


----------



## Chichimango (3 Feb 2022)

Dicen que ha subido un 6% pero no se lo creen ni ellos. Un 20% mínimo.

Nosotros hacemos una compra mensual gorda y luego una más _pequeña_ a la semana. La semanal antes andaba sobre los 80-100 €, ahora no baja de 120. Y eso que hemos dejado de comprar algún que otro producto, por el precio. Somos cuatro de familia, por cierto. 

Cuando termine de explotar todo, de este desdichado país no va a queda ni el solar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Feb 2022)

Hay una parte buena amegos:

A los que estaban contra la subida de SMI y a favor de la bajada de los sueldos de funcis, el culo les va a explotar de tanta pesicola


----------



## midelburgo (3 Feb 2022)

Si teneis menos de 40000 euros en cash os teneis que alegrar. Si mantenemos unos añitos la inflacion al 20% le tremenda deuda publica se diluira y no la heredaran los niños de los inmis. Esos años habra que apretarse el cinturon, pero pensad que como nos van a dejar sin coche eso que ahorramos.

Y si teneis mas de 40000 euros sois unos chupopteros de la sosiedah y os mereceis todo lo que os toque.

Compañeroh! Avancemos al comunismo bolivariano a traves de la inflacion.


----------



## Donnie (3 Feb 2022)

¿alguien sabe tienda online de cooperativas para comprar arroz, pasta y legumbres en sacos de 25 kilos o más?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe tienda online de cooperativas para comprar arroz, pasta y legumbres en sacos de 25 kilos o más?



Problema es que se estropearán antes de que puedas comértelo todo


----------



## Salamander (3 Feb 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> por que creeis que el gobierno vacio los embalses el pasado verano, por que creeir que no cambia el sistema de fijacion de precios de la electricidad por la entrada mas cara?, pues porque quiere inflacion, soros manda, sanchez obedece...



¿En España también? Que yo sepa lo han hecho en EEUU (California al menos) y en Reino Unido, si en España también empieza a dar mala espina el tema.




TuPadreEl_Butanero dijo:


> Desde el momento que te cobran la patata a más de 1€ el kilo sabes que la cosa no va bien. El alimento de siempre de los pobres a precio nunca visto. No se para que tenemos un Ministerio de Consumo que no regula ni dice nada de estas cosas.



El Ministerio de Consumo está para dar la estocada final. Cuando haya protestas por el tema, saldrán ellos con un plan magistral de control de precios. El que no haya hecho la maleta por aquel entonces ya va tarde.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (3 Feb 2022)

Se puede seguir haciendo la compra a precios más razonables que en 2005, dada la mejora de la oferta de distribuidores.

Si tiras de MERCADONA para unos productos, LIDL para otros, gestionas bien la compra del fresco (fruta de temporada y no de importación, carnes y pescados de diario y no de bandejas de fábrica), pues no es tan complicado.

Muchos de los productos que listáis son absolutamente prescindibles, de hecho mejor os vendría no consumirlos.
Hay que ver el asunto como una ocasión de mejorar como compradores y como consumidores.


----------



## Triyuga (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Problema es que se estropearán antes de que puedas comértelo todo



estoy comiendo pasta que compre en 2006...


----------



## Triyuga (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Feb 2022)

Mercadillo manda, saco de 25kg de patatas 3€, aguacates a 1.5€, 2kg de tomate 1€ y así.

Por qué pensáis que protestan los ganaderos, por qué a ellos que hacen el 99% del trabajo y las cadenas han subido todo, los del transporte igual, todo igual, estamos en manos de ladrones y lo peor es que los seguimos dando el dinero.

Verdura en el sitio más barato, carne igual etc y a los super que suban precios ni entrar a por algo que no sea la oferta que merezca la pena.


----------



## Risitas (3 Feb 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Se llama IPC.
> Y, desgraciadamente, con ello suben los precios, pero no los salarios.



Que IPC ni que porras.

GOBIERNO: Voy a subir impuestos, penalizar contratos cortos, etc, etc...
CIUDADANOS: Yupiii
EMPRESAS DE SERVICIOS: Bueno no pasa nada, la subida se la repercutimos a las empresas que nos contratan (ej. supermercados) total la van a pagar ellos les subimos un 2% más y obtenemos aun así mas beneficios jeje
SUPERMERCADOS: Joder, menuda subida de los costes de servicios, bueno no pasa nada, total se las repercutimos a los clientes y aprovechamos para endosarle otro 2% más, así ganamos mas pasta.
CIUDADANOS: Diosmio, gano 100 euros más pero los gastos se han incrementado 180 euros más al mes... ¿porque será?.


----------



## PedrelGuape (3 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Hay una parte buena amegos:
> 
> A los que estaban contra la subida de SMI y a favor de la bajada de los sueldos de funcis, el culo les va a explotar de tanta pesicola



Precisamente el problema mas grave de este país es que hay que mantener demasiados funcivagos; muchísimos innecesarios e improductivos.

Con dejar de comprar votos, pagar favores y colocar inútiles de la vida, España sería un país rico.

Pero a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín, solo es cuestión de tiempo.

Las clases pasivas de la sociedad (funcionarado y pensionistas) no deberían tener derecho a voto, pues no les afecta a ellos (que son usados por los políticos) sino a los que les mantienen y pagan sus sueldos, cotizaciones y vidas completas (privada).

Es curioso que los sueldos de los funcionarios se equiparen a los europeos de países mucho mas saneados y con menos morralla y delincuencia institucional y sin embargo los autónomos somos los que mas pagamos para mantener tanto parásito inútil de mierda. Hasta que dejemos de pagar y luego vendrán los lloros, porque el que vive de su trabajo no le faltará que comer, pero los que no valen ni para tomar por culo a ver de que viven sin paguitas de los anteriores.


----------



## quinci (3 Feb 2022)

Un pequeño e interesante apunte.




__





Geology Insider Explains Why The Global Energy Crisis Is Going To Get Much, Much Worse | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Feb 2022)

Es el RECORTE del SOCIALISMO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> estoy comiendo pasta que compre en 2006...



Ya pero arroz y patatas germinan


----------



## Tronio (3 Feb 2022)

No ha subido sólo la comida a la que ya incrementaron el iva y luego a los azucarados "por salud"

Se han echado a robar todos los sectores por el motivo de que "Ez que ha zubido precio"


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Feb 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> 4 yogures de marca Danone. 2.39



Van a vender esos cuatro y poco más.


----------



## Von Rudel (3 Feb 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mercadillo manda, saco de 25kg de patatas 3€, aguacates a 1.5€, 2kg de tomate 1€ y así.
> 
> Por qué pensáis que protestan los ganaderos, por qué a ellos que hacen el 99% del trabajo y las cadenas han subido todo, los del transporte igual, todo igual, estamos en manos de ladrones y lo peor es que los seguimos dando el dinero.
> 
> Verdura en el sitio más barato, carne igual etc y a los super que suban precios ni entrar a por algo que no sea la oferta que merezca la pena.





Te digo yo que los precios y margenes de transportistas y supermercados en precios estan muy ajustados. Por eso se sube a nada de que suben el combustible,luz, peajes,impuestos,etc.... 

Aqui el ladron principal es el gobierno. El resto cada vez esta mas oprimido y con margenes mas pequeños, salvo claro las grandes empresas que beneficia el gobierno. Desde grandes electricas a imperios de medios de comunicación.


En este pais viven todos de nosotros los trabajadores.


----------



## angongo (3 Feb 2022)

Chachos, nos están recortando los ingresos en más del 15%.-
Y sin decretos ni leyes , SOLO CON LA INFLACIÓN,.-
Y ESTO, ES SOLO EL PRINCIPIO.-
¿ Os acordáis de los recortes ? PUES YA ESTÁN AQUÍ.-


----------



## angongo (3 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El virus afecta al trigo .



El virus, no lo sé, pero la inflacion, el gasoil, ..........., etc, han 
hecho que suba en la era más del 35%.-


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Feb 2022)

Llevamoslo diciendo desde hace unos meses

Que cada vez que vas al súper te van dando un susto, 5 cent esto, 1p cent lo otro y te vas dejando unos euros de más con cada carro. Pero es que el de detrás tuyo lleva también el carro hasta arriba y le van a clavar x euros de más


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Te digo yo que los precios y margenes de transportistas y supermercados en precios estan muy ajustados. Por eso se sube a nada de que suben el combustible,luz, peajes,impuestos,etc....
> 
> Aqui el ladron principal es el gobierno. El resto cada vez esta mas oprimido y con margenes mas pequeños, salvo claro las grandes empresas que beneficia el gobierno. Desde grandes electricas a imperios de medios de comunicación.
> 
> ...



Mira que si, que el PSOE es malísimo.

El kg de patata, en una malla, colocada en una paletina, envueltas las paletinas de dos en dos con 6 vueltas de film y después de pagarme a mí, que soy el transportista el propio agricultor en la puerta del supermercado cagafull está a 0.15€ en Castilla la mancha.

En cuanto la colocaron en la vitrina fue Sánchez y
la puso a 1.30€ kg.


Uno de los dos es tonto , tú o yo, no por que nacieras tonto, si no por qué dices TONTERIAS.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Feb 2022)

angongo dijo:


> El virus, no lo sé, pero la inflacion, el gasoil, ..........., etc, han
> hecho que suba en la era más del 35%.-



El petróleo también afectado por el virus..quien iba a pensar que parar la economía por una gripe no pasaría nada


----------



## Fígaro (3 Feb 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mercadillo manda, saco de 25kg de patatas 3€, aguacates a 1.5€, 2kg de tomate 1€ y así.
> 
> Por qué pensáis que protestan los ganaderos, por qué a ellos que hacen el 99% del trabajo y las cadenas han subido todo, los del transporte igual, todo igual, estamos en manos de ladrones y lo peor es que los seguimos dando el dinero.
> 
> Verdura en el sitio más barato, carne igual etc y a los super que suban precios ni entrar a por algo que no sea la oferta que merezca la pena.



Donde vas con 25 kgs papas?

Eso para uno del Opus con 10 hijos...


----------



## Janluxe (3 Feb 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> por que creeis que el gobierno vacio los embalses el pasado verano, por que creeir que no cambia el sistema de fijacion de precios de la electricidad por la entrada mas cara?, pues porque quiere inflacion, soros manda, sanchez obedece...



Buena aportación, la mayoría de la gente no se ha enterado de esto. Si tiene tiempo podría abrir un hilo sobre el tema.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Feb 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Precisamente el problema mas grave de este país es que hay que mantener demasiados funcivagos; muchísimos innecesarios e improductivos.
> 
> Con dejar de comprar votos, pagar favores y colocar inútiles de la vida, España sería un país rico.
> 
> ...



Las cifras:
9.900.000 pensionistas
3.250.000 trabajadores públicos y funcionarios
3.000.000 parados
5.300.000 extranjeros

21.450.000 - 47.300.000 = 26.000.000. Se nos quedaba un país bonito con posibilidades de repoblarlo con linces, volvemos a la República de donde no debimos salir nunca


----------



## Von Rudel (3 Feb 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mira que si, que el PSOE es malísimo.
> 
> El kg de patata, en una malla, colocada en una paletina, envueltas las paletinas de dos en dos con 6 vueltas de film y después de pagarme a mí, que soy el transportista el propio agricultor en la puerta del supermercado cagafull está a 0.15€ en Castilla la mancha.
> 
> ...




Claro porque tu eres mas inteligente que el resto que ponen los precios así porque les sale del ojete.


Como no tienes que pagar al agricultor, al que prepara el producto,al del control de calidad,al estibador, al transportista, al reponedor, a la cajera, al de la empresa de estibacion, al jefe de la empresa donde se vende el productos,a los inspectores de sanidad, a los que analizan el productos mas impuestos del estado.


Veo que tus soluciones sencillas dejan fuera de juego al que prepara el producto,al controlador de calidad,al Estibador, reponedores, cajeras y jefes para pagar solo a dos personas. Que tendrian que hacer el trabajo de todos los de mas.


Y claro porque tu harías como los negros y vendes los productos en las calles sin controles sanitarios, ni trazabilidad ni nada para ahorrar costes?.
Claro porque así como evitamos que vendan mierdas de que sienten mal a la gente(Como cuando fue la colza),o no pagamos el sitio donde vendemos, no pagamos luz, ni agua, ni impuestos, ni alquileres ni nada.



Porque tu como transportista, solo tenemos que pagarte por llevar el producto. Sin que tengas en cuenta el precio de la gasolina, impuestos que tengas que pagar, mantenimiento del camión, ITVs regulares, seguro de camión, talleres cuando se estropea el camión, renovación de licencias varias desde carnets.

Entonces descontando eso todo que tienes que pagar, lo sacamos y te dejamos con el sueldo reducido a un 15% de lo que ganas al día.



Veo que tu control de economia se queda en las subnormalidades que diría un Podemita que no se plantea ni como funcionan las cosas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ya pero arroz y patatas germinan



el arroz no se puede guardar a tan largo plazo, solo la pasta y los garbanzos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Feb 2022)

Janluxe dijo:


> Buena aportación, la mayoría de la gente no se ha enterado de esto. Si tiene tiempo podría abrir un hilo sobre el tema.



ya lo hice cuando abrieron las compuertas, fijate que solo el PP de extremadura lo denuncio, el PP nacional silencio total, lo que significa que el PP tambien esta en el ajo...






el gobierno ha estado vaciando los embalses para que suba el precio de la luz


probablemente siguiendo las instrucciones que dio soros a pedro sanchez cuando fue a visitarle a nueva york hace un par de meses, el gobierno esta al servicio de los especuladores internaciones y no de los españoles. https://www.hoy.es/extremadura/monago-pide-dimision-20210914000605-ntvo.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alex_alex (3 Feb 2022)

Lo de las magdalenas redondas del mercadona es exagerado, un día estaban a 0,95€ y al día siguiente a 2€, a los días bajo a 1'70€ y ahí se ha quedado.... unas semanas antes compre en Lidl unas 16magdalenas redondas formato XXI a 0'68€ ya que se les coló ese precio por una razón que desconozco porque lo normal es que salieran por 1€ mas o menos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Claro porque tu eres mas inteligente que el resto que ponen los precios así porque les sale del ojete.
> 
> 
> Como no tienes que pagar al agricultor, al que prepara el producto,al del control de calidad,al estibador, al transportista, al reponedor, a la cajera, al de la empresa de estibacion, al jefe de la empresa donde se vende el productos,a los inspectores de sanidad, a los que analizan el productos mas impuestos del estado.
> ...



Para tu información, todos los gastos los paga el agricultor incluido los controles de calidad, no tienes ni puta idea de cómo función una gran cadena, obliga al agricultor a vender los kilos que ellos quieran y al precio que ellos quieren, solo pagan lo que venden y si se pone malo, por qué el precio es alto y no se vende el agricultor se queda sin nada y encima tiene que retirarlo de ahí.

Te estoy diciendo que los cargo en el almacén del agricultor y los llevo al supermercado , de 15 céntimos a el euro y medio van 1.35€ que se los lleva limpio el supermercado para pagar 1000€ a un cajero ¿Es Sánchez o es que los margenes y los beneficios se los están llevando en forma de latrocinio .
¿No ves que se está llenando todo de Almacénes para controlar los precios y el stock?

¿Qué cojones pinta ahí Sánchez?

A mí como transportista solo me pagan por llevar el producto ¿Por que me van a pagar si no?


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Feb 2022)

Janluxe dijo:


> Buena aportación, la mayoría de la gente no se ha enterado de esto. Si tiene tiempo podría abrir un hilo sobre el tema.



www.eleconomista.es/energia/amp/11358496/El-Gobierno-investiga-a-Iberdrola-por-vaciar-embalses-aprovechando-el-precio-de-la-luz-que-ve-escandaloso


Ah no, fue Sánchez que quito el tapón XD


----------



## InKilinaTor (3 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Donde vas con 25 kgs papas?
> 
> Eso para uno del Opus con 10 hijos...



Me dura un montón y normalmente como es una patata cojonuda suelo ir a medias con un excompañero, si no, pillo el de 10kg, pero es que era una patata roja excelente.


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Feb 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Van a vender esos cuatro y poco más.



hay gente como mi hermana que no mira precios, pilla lo que quiere y pasa la tarjeta


----------



## Von Rudel (3 Feb 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Para tu información, todos los gastos los paga el agricultor incluido los controles de calidad, no tienes ni puta idea de cómo función una gran cadena, obliga al agricultor a vender los kilos que ellos quieran y al precio que ellos quieren, solo pagan lo que venden y si se pone malo, por qué el precio es alto y no se vende el agricultor se queda sin nada y encima tiene que retirarlo de ahí.
> 
> Te estoy diciendo que los cargo en el almacén del agricultor y los llevo al supermercado , de 15 céntimos a el euro y medio van 1.35€ que se los lleva limpio el supermercado para pagar 1000€ a un cajero ¿Es Sánchez o es que los margenes y los beneficios se los están llevando en forma de latrocinio .
> ¿No ves que se está llenando todo de Almacénes para controlar los precios y el stock?
> ...




Que me estan contando ignorante. Si trabajo en una gran cadena y se como va la cosa.


Te piensas que no pasan controles los productos que le da la cooperativa o empresa de alimentación por si estas se la meten doblada. Te piensas que no pasan controles de calidad de la empresa. Te piensas que el agricultor no puede vender a otro, si tan mal pagan o supuestamente pagan mal que vendan a otros, como ya hacen y venden las naranjas a los alemanes que les pagan mas.


Si claro tan limpio se lo lleva el supermercado que ese 1,35€, descuenta: que se tiene que pagar el segurata, al reponedor, al encargado de comprar, al jefe de sector, al jefe, al de personal, al de atención al cliente, al de la limpieza, al reponedor. Pagar los sistemas informaticos, seguros, reformas, mantenimiento etc....


Veo que no tiene y sigues sin tener puta idea de economia. Como eres tan genio y ves que puedes vender las cosas mas baratas, es muy sencillo montar un supermercado propio y entonces veremos si eres o no capaz de bajar los precios. Sin tener que pagar todo lo anterior, porque seguro que la gente te va comprar en masa. Y un supermercado no es un banco, lo puede montar cualquiera. Pero lo cierto, es que no puedes competir con los otros porque comprar al mayor para ajustar los precios y los ponen mas baratos que cualquier supermercado pequeño te lo puede poner.


Ya solamente no es lo mismo llevar un camión lleno de mercancia a un unico supermercado grande. Que llevar un camión hasta los topes y tener que llevarlos a 6 mercados mas pequeños. Porque vas a gastar mas. No existen secretos.

Los precios ya estan ajustados.




Sanchez es culpable de subir todos los impuestos. Por lo tanto, no solo no te ayuda bajandolos, sino que te pone las cosas mas dificiles subiendolos. Por ejemplo todos los del combustible.


----------



## burbuje (3 Feb 2022)

A mi me da igual lo que suba la comida. Pienso seguir comiendo CALIDAC.

Eso sí, lo van a pagar restaurantes, cafeterías, cines, tiendas de ropa buena, gimnasio... Que no me van a ver el pelo. 
Antes me quito todos los caprichitos que comer bien en mi casa.

Buen jamón y buen pan con aceite virgen extra con sesión de deporte en el comedor y peli en la tele manda.


----------



## Donnie (4 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Problema es que se estropearán antes de que puedas comértelo todo



La pasta, el arroz vaporizado y la legumbre, como no tienen apenas humedad, conservados en lugares frescos, secos y opacos, pueden durar 100 años.


----------



## pxus (4 Feb 2022)

Ha subido mucha más de un 10%, algunos precios se han doblado. Esto empezó en 2020


----------



## crash2012 (4 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tengo cierta memoria y me sabía todos los precios de los productos, pues estoy flipando con las subidas de los supermercados, todo un +10% de media. incluso los alimentos básicos.
> 
> en 1 año el arroz ha pasado de 0.69 a 0.95, los huevos de 1.29 a 1.69, la leche de 0.58 a 0.68, la pasta de 0.75 un kg de macarrones s 1.1 y las demás similar en %, legumbres de bote todas +10%, ya no te digo lo que depende el aceite de girasol y la bollería, un +30%, el aceite de girasol de 1.05 a 1.6...,los yogures un +10% todos, y las cosas congeladas +30%
> 
> 2008-2018 precios congelados.




ENJOY SOCIALISM


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 Feb 2022)

TuPadreEl_Butanero dijo:


> Desde el momento que te cobran la patata a más de 1€ el kilo sabes que la cosa no va bien. El alimento de siempre de los pobres a precio nunca visto. No se para que tenemos un Ministerio de Consumo que no regula ni dice nada de estas cosas.



y encima patatas de mierda de nevera de origen frances que es todo azucar, las fries y son esponjas que se quedan negras del azucar quemado


----------



## latuncaducado (4 Feb 2022)

Bombonita de gas pequeña alargada (butsir) para cocinilla de camping... ayer.... en ferretería de pueblo pueblo... de 1,40 a 2,00 euros de un día para otro. Tambien pack de 6 botellibnes de sidras Ciber de 2,99 eur a 2,75eur de golpe, una salvajada. Esto ultimo en supermercado Froiz


----------

